# why are black women so ugly?



## Blackgymmax (Jun 18, 2021)

seriously, most "attractive" black girls have the psl of low to mid tier white girls and these women are like top 0.1% black chicks. 70th percentile black women and even 80th percentile are generally shit tier looking with weird as fuck features. Ive used dating apps where there were primarily black women and most guys here would rate the best looking ones as 4psl at absolute most. i dont even know how any of yall can defend the attractiveness of black women when a gl black girl is like 1/1000000 and these girls STILL wear wigs


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 18, 2021)

Because they’re black


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 18, 2021)

Mulattas like Zendaya are hot but full blacks are just always ugly asf


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 18, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> seriously, most "attractive" black girls have the psl of low to mid tier white girls and these women are like top 0.1% black chicks. 70th percentile black women and even 80th percentile are generally shit tier looking with weird as fuck features. Ive used dating apps where there were primarily black women and most guys here would rate the best looking ones as 4psl at absolute most. i dont even know how any of yall can defend the attractiveness of black women when a gl black girl is like 1/1000000 and these girls STILL wear wigs


Because they look like dudes


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 18, 2021)

To prevent the survival of the negroid species


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 18, 2021)

Really bad eye areas and eyes is 90 % of a girl attractiveness 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 18, 2021)

The stereotypes, features portray black men to be masculine males in the western society they're portrayed to have huge cocks, tough guys who can fight and athletic with high testosterone

Unfortunately this backfires on black women because none of this benefits black women. Women need to be inherently feminine to be considered attractive, black women arent considered feminine, compared to other types of women.

What positively helps black men in dating, negatively affects black women. It's why black men take advantage of this and date out which black females do not often do.

Its the opposite problem to the east Asians, where the dimorphism, stereotypes, features help east asian women but negatively impact east asian males


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 18, 2021)

I'd say they're facially less attractive than whites and Latinas, but they're not the worst, and my sex drive still happily accepts them.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 18, 2021)

Knight said:


> I'd say they're facially less attractive than whites and Latinas, but they're not the worst, and my sex drive still happily accepts them.


Got a boner merely while typing this.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 18, 2021)

Tyrone,you should stop being racist


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 18, 2021)

The same reason all ethnics are


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 18, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> seriously, most "attractive" black girls have the psl of low to mid tier white girls and these women are like top 0.1% black chicks. 70th percentile black women and even 80th percentile are generally shit tier looking with weird as fuck features. Ive used dating apps where there were primarily black women and most guys here would rate the best looking ones as 4psl at absolute most. i dont even know how any of yall can defend the attractiveness of black women when a gl black girl is like 1/1000000 and these girls STILL wear wigs


There are no ugly women in this world. Perhaps, sluts and tramps and lushes. But not ugly. Guys like you are why women continues to wear makeup and today, using filters for their pics. There are nothing wrong with them. Nothing's wrong with any woman's face on this living rock.

*LADIES*, stop wearing makeup. Stop using filters. Stop whoring yourselves out for public acceptance. You only need one man to bring joy into your world. Perhaps later, a few children. You don't need a multitude of men lusting for you.

I am True. Truth. And what follows me is a fate no man nor soul can enshroud from.


----------



## thecel (Jun 23, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Because they look like dudes



Is this a meme/trope or do Black women deadass look like dudes to some people?


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Jun 23, 2021)

Easy; Black people in general resemble apes the most, they look like primitive animals, like a branch of the homoerectus


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Really bad eye areas and eyes is 90 % of a girl attractiveness
> View attachment 1184985


I want to coom all over her face


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

changcel said:


> I want to coom all over her face


For me ?
Same but More than that


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 23, 2021)

thecel said:


> Is this a meme/trope or do Black women deadass look like dudes to some people?


More than the other races. Look at Serena and Venus Williams


----------



## Sal (Jun 25, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Easy; Black people in general resemble apes the most, they look like primitive animals, like a branch of the homoerectus


nigga tf. Whites are closest to monkeys...


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 25, 2021)

Sal said:


> nigga tf. Whites are closest to monkeys...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 25, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1193292





Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 1193291





Sal said:


> nigga tf. Whites are closest to monkeys...





bwrauycnee said:


> More than the other races. Look at Serena and Venus Williams





Maesthetic said:


> For me ?
> Same but More than that





changcel said:


> I want to coom all over her face





need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Easy; Black people in general resemble apes the most, they look like primitive animals, like a branch of the homoerectus





thecel said:


> Is this a meme/trope or do Black women deadass look like dudes to some people?





BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> There are no ugly women in this world. Perhaps, sluts and tramps and lushes. But not ugly. Guys like you are why women continues to wear makeup and today, using filters for their pics. There are nothing wrong with them. Nothing's wrong with any woman's face on this living rock.
> 
> *LADIES*, stop wearing makeup. Stop using filters. Stop whoring yourselves out for public acceptance. You only need one man to bring joy into your world. Perhaps later, a few children. You don't need a multitude of men lusting for you.
> 
> I am True. Truth. And what follows me is a fate no man nor soul can enshroud from.





Jagged0 said:


> The same reason all ethnics are





Yellow_fever_cel said:


> View attachment 1185096





Beetlejuice said:


> Tyrone,you should stop being racist





Knight said:


> I'd say they're facially less attractive than whites and Latinas, but they're not the worst, and my sex drive still happily accepts them.





Aquiillaxo said:


> The stereotypes, features portray black men to be masculine males in the western society they're portrayed to have huge cocks, tough guys who can fight and athletic with high testosterone
> 
> Unfortunately this backfires on black women because none of this benefits black women. Women need to be inherently feminine to be considered attractive, black women arent considered feminine, compared to other types of women.
> 
> ...





Maesthetic said:


> Really bad eye areas and eyes is 90 % of a girl attractiveness
> View attachment 1184985





Lev Peshkov said:


> To prevent the survival of the negroid species





bwrauycnee said:


> Because they look like dudes





TraumatisedOgre said:


> Mulattas like Zendaya are hot but full blacks are just always ugly asf





TraumatisedOgre said:


> Because they’re black


WRONG, YOU ALL GOT IT WRONG.

THR REASON WHY BLACK FOIDS ARE NOT DESIRED IS BECAUSE THEY ARE FAR TOO MASCULINE, ONLY IF THEY WERE PETITE LIKE OTHER FOIDS, THEY WOULD EASILY GET A LOT OF MEN.

FEMININITY IS WHAT MAKES ANY FOID DESIREABLE, NOT SKIN COLOR OR ANYTHING ELSE.

BLACK, WHITE DOES NOT MEAN ANTHING, IF SHE ACTS TOUGH LIKE A MASCULINE MEN, SHE WILL NEVER GET A GOOD MEN.


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Jun 28, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> The stereotypes, features portray black men to be masculine males in the western society they're portrayed to have huge cocks, tough guys who can fight and athletic with high testosterone
> 
> Unfortunately this backfires on black women because none of this benefits black women. Women need to be inherently feminine to be considered attractive, black women arent considered feminine, compared to other types of women.
> 
> ...



that doesnt explain why most non-black women arent attracted to black males. In regards to east asians, most asian women arent that attractive either. What we find attractive is mostly hardwired by human nature


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 28, 2021)

Most of them behave like male apes


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Mulattas like Zendaya are hot but full blacks are just always ugly asf


Zendaya is one of the best looking women on the planet. She is a turbofogger.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

Not all black women are ugly. There are plently of ugly women in any race. I think its mainly due to the media which is why black women are seen in a negative light. The world worships white skin and black women have the darkest skin colour. You also get hood rat women who lack any feminity, are usually obese and they carry themselves around like fucking morons. These are the types of women you see in BLM propaganda, which ruins their reputation. Having your race attributed to sassy masculine overweight black women isn't going to do you any favours.

Apart from this black women are more prone to obesity and they can get unattractive features like massive noses. I also feel that black women have a tendancy to wear to much makeup (especially wigs/hair extensions) and they do way to much to their eyebrows, making them to thin.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 5, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Not all black women are ugly. There are plently of ugly women in any race. I think its mainly due to the media which is why black women are seen in a negative light. The world worships white skin and black women have the darkest skin colour. You also get hood rat women who lack any feminity, are usually obese and they carry themselves around like fucking morons. These are the types of women you see in BLM propaganda, which ruins their reputation. Having your race attributed to sassy masculine overweight black women isn't going to do you any favours.
> 
> Apart from this black women are more prone to obesity and they can get unattractive features like massive noses. I also feel that black women have a tendancy to wear to much makeup (especially wigs/hair extensions) and they do way to much to their eyebrows, making them to thin.


Yeah I feel like a lot of guys feel some type of way about black women which causes them to see all black women as ugly even if they have objectively attractive features.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Yeah I feel like a lot of guys feel some type of way about black women which causes them to see all black women as ugly even if they have objectively attractive features.


Unironically if the "hood" didn't exist black people would be in a much better place. Hood culture is what ruins black people reputation.


----------



## DarkHorizon (Jul 5, 2021)

Da black bitchez aindu nuttin you jus racissss.


----------

